# BackFill Fertilizer



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

I am having an irrigation system installed this week and was wondering what's the best fertilizer to use on the back fill trench lines? This is on centipede lawn. Would like to fill back in as quick as possible. Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Milorganite or starter fertilizer. Centipede does not like high nitrogen so go easy.


----------

